# I need a break



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well we have plans to go camping this weekend (Mothers Day) and I'm excited to go we're supposed to hook up with friends from a PopUp group and a coworker. But this morning my Dad passed away. It wasn't unexpected, he had a massive stroke 18 months ago and I consider that I lost them on that date, but none the less its still a sad day in Y-Guys house. The odd thing is that about 2 years ago I lost my mom and the weekend following we went camping too, its sort of therapeutic and since I have some fond memories of camping with my family it does help... but its sort of one of those twilight zone moments too. Next weekend we'll go down to Eugene and see my brother and cousins and honor my Dad's request for a West Toast Coast. I hope everyone here remembers to tell your loved ones how you feel, you never know if you'll be able to later.

Blessings.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Steve,

My condolences to you and your family. Not having lost a parent I can only imagine the feelings you are experiencing this day. I hope your future camping outings will bring fond memories of times past and create new ones for those that follow.

God Bless,

Greg


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss. 
Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Our sympathy goes out to you and your family. I too, have lost both parents. There is not a day that goes by that I don't think of them. But I also grew up in a camping family, so each time we camp, I always have fond memories of younger days with my family. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
Many condolences to you and yours. My own father turns 80 next month. I'm a lot like him, only half his age. Anyway, I don't envy you right now. Be strong, and remember the good things.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear of your loss. I've still got both of my parents. When I see a post like yours, it makes me remember how blessed I really am. Thanks for helping to remind me of that.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Y-Guy you've offered up a lot of help & support in this forum to those of us with issues that can only be defined as menial. Please accept all these condolences and prayers that you and your family will be strengthened in this time of real need.

dp


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks to all for the warm thoughts.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Steve,
Sorry to hear about your parents. I am fortunate that I still have both my parents with me, but their health has been really failing the past couple years. My Dad alone has been in and out of Mayo several times already this year. I am well aware that my time with them is somewhat limited and make a conscious effort to spend as much quality time with them as possible. In fact, I even talk them into occassionally bringing their fifth wheel and tagging along with us on the weekends when we go camping. Thanks for the reminder of how precious our time is with our loved ones. My prayers will be with you as you deal with your loss.

God Bless,
Phil


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Steve,
Sorry to hear about your Dad. As a new Outback owner I often think about how much more enjoyable this would be if Dad were still around to share it with me. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

YGuy:
Our prayers and thoughts are with you. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve,

Sorry for your loss. Will be thinking about and praying for you and your family.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve, I am very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.

Tim


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Steve,
Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in your time of loss.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks again to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.

We had a good weekend camping, was able to take my mind off of things and play with my boys, relax and enjoy the Outback and just remember the good times. My brother doesn't "do" camping and so I spent hours on the cell phone with him. I was glad I was able to sit by the river while I talked to him though.

We'll head to Eugene next weekend and honor his request for a West Coast Toast as we pay our final respects.

Enjoy your parents, and your children, while you can.


----------



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

Y-Guy:
So sorry to hear of your loss of your father. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family at this time. I too lost my father five years ago, and it hurts. The best thing I do is to keep his memories alive. I constantly look back at the time we went camping fishing or just worked on the cars together. I would say I miss him, but he is never far away.

Take care and keep good thoughts.

Scott


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Y,

So sorry to hear of your father's passing. Our thoughts and prayers go out to your family at this time.

Coincidently, my father-in-law passed away the same day 5 years ago. We remember him and still miss him everyday. Our little Gabriel is the last grandchild on my husbands side. Number *23*, yes, I said *23*. Hubby is 9 out of 10 kids. You can't imagine what the Fuoco house is like on Christmas. Pure chaos!!! Oh, and they are Italian. You've never seen so many meatballs in your entire life.









Keep him in your heart and he will always be with you. I'm glad you went camping with your family over the weekend. Being outdoors can be so good for the soul.

Thanks for all your Outback advice and keep on camping. sunny

lisa


----------

